# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الجمعة 1 يوليو 2016 الموافق 26 رمضان

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يكسب تجربة الشرطة القضارف بهدفين نظيفين ويواجّه حي العرب غداً 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
واصل فريق الكرة بالمريخ إعداد بنجاح و كسب تجربته الودية التي خاضها مساء الخميس على ملعبه ضد الشرطة القضارف بهدفين دون مقابل احرزهما أوكرا، ومحمد عنكبة، وحرص الجهاز الفني للأحمر خلال التجربة على إشراك جميع اللاعبين؛ بغية تجهيزهم لمباراتي الزهرة تمبول في كأس السودان، والهلال كادوقلي في الدوري الممتاز المقرر لها العاشر من يوليو القادم بكادوقلي، وقد برز بصورة لافتة نجما الفريق أوكرا، وصلاح نمر.للعب للمريخ كلا من جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، والرباعي صلاح نمر وصابر عطرون وإبراهومة الصغير ووليد بدر الدين في الدفاع، وفي الوسط محمد الرشيد، وإبراهيم جعفر، وألوك "بوغبا"، ومجدي، وعنكبة، وأوكراه في الهجوم.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ يرتاح اليوم ويواجه حي العرب غداً

 

قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ منح لاعبي الفريق راحة اليوم الجمعة على أن يعود الفريق للملعب غداً السبت ويؤدي تجربته الودية الثانية أمام حي العرب بورتسودان والتي تأتي ضمن تحضيرات الفريق للقاء هلال كادوقلي في المباراة المؤجلة بين الفريقين من الدورة الأولى للدوري الممتاز إلى جانب مباريات القسم الثاني من الدوري ويستعد الأحمر كذلك لمواجهة الزهرة تمبول يوم الاثنين المقبل في دور الستة عشر من مسابقة كأس السودان.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
مدرب المريخ: برمجة مباراة الكأس أربكت اعدادنا

 

احتج الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني للمريخ على البرمجة التي أصدرها الاتحاد العام مؤخراً بتحديد موعد مباريات دور الستة عشر لمسابقة كأس السودان والتي جعلت المريخ يلاعب الزهرة تمبول في الرابع من الشهر الحالي وقال برهان إن برمجة تلك المباراة في الوقت الحالي أربك إعداد الفريق للقسم الثاني من الموسم بيد أن برهان عاد وقال إن تحضيرات الفريق تسير بصورة طيبة متوقعاً أن يحقق البرنامج الإعدادي النجاح المأمول بعد التحاق جميع اللاعبين المصابين والذين اكتمل شفاؤهم متوقعاً أن ينخرطوا في التدريبات في أقرب وقت ممكن.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
جماهير المريخ تهاجم مصعب عمر وتطالب بعدم اشراكه في المباريات المقبلة

 

صبت جماهير المريخ التي تابعت مباراة الفريق الودية أمام الشرطة القضارف مساء الخميس جام غضبها على نجم الفريق مصعب عمر وهتفت ضده وحملته مسئولية خسارة الفريق الأخيرة أمام الهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وطالبت الجماهير الجهاز الفني بعدم إشراك اللاعب في المباريات المقبلة واعتبرت الجماهير أن مصعب عمر لاعب لا يشبه المريخ وطالبت بشطبه من الكشوفات، وكان ثنائي المريخ احمد ضفر وجمال سالم تصديا للجماهير وتحدثا معها وطالبا بالا تحمل الجماهير لاعباً واحداً مسئولية الخسارة أمام الهلال وتمنيا الا تتكرر مثل هذه الهتافات في المباريات المقبلة.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ يكسب تجربة الشرطة القضارف بثنائية

 

كسب المريخ التجربة الودية التي خاضها مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان أمام الشرطة القضارف بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما اوكراه وعنكبة في الشوط الأول وحرص الجهاز الفني للاحمر على اشراك عدد كبير من اللاعبين بغرض الاطمئنان على جاهزيتهم للاستحقاقات التي تنتظر الفريق في المرحلةالمقبلة، وينتظر أن يواصل الأحمر اعداده بصورة طبيعية حتى موعد مواجهة الزهرة تمبول يوم الاثنين المقبل في دور الستة عشر من مسابقة كأس السودان.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
نادي المريخ يعلن قفل ابوابه حدادا علي روح الفقيد سيد سليم

 

أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ قفل أبواب النادي حداد علي روح الفقيد الخبير الكروي سيد سليم ، وسوف يتقبل رئيس واعضاء مجلس الادارة العزاء مساء السبت بدار النادي ، حيث سيكون هناك إفطار جماعي وستقام ليله دينية .
وقد توجه السيد رئيس مجلس الادارة جمال الوالي وعدد من أقطاب النادي الي مدينة ود مدني لتقديم واجب العزاء لأسرة الفقيد وللأسرة الرياضية .

السيرة الذاتية

سيد محمد سليم نجم المريخ في خمسينيات القرن الماضي لعب لنادي النيل مدني ، ولعب لنادي الاتحاد مدني ولعب في نادي المريخ في فترة الخمسينات .. لعب للاتحاد السكندري ايام دراسته بالاسكندرية وعمل موظفا بمشروع الجزيرة ، كان من ضمن المنتخب القومي الذي قام بالزيارة التربية الي الاتحاد السوفيتي والصين .

سيد سليم عمل مدربا للعديد من الاندية علي رأسها المريخ كما درب العديد من الاندية السودانية الاتحاد وأهلي بمدني ، كما درب العديد من الاندية في المملكة العربية السعودية ، وتولي تدريب جميع المنتخبات الوطنية علي رأسها المنتخب الأول .

كان له شرف قيادة المريخ للفوز بكأس سيكافا عام 1986م في البطولة أقيمت في تنزانيا كاول انجاز خارجي لنادي المريخ وكان له الضلع الاكبر في اعداد فريق المريخ التي فازت بكأس الكؤوس الافريقية 1989 م . وقد تولي تدريب المريخ في العديد من المرات وآخرها عمل مستشارا فنيا للعديد من المدربين .


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
دخول وساطات لحل قضية ثنائي المريخ

 

علمت المتابعات ان هناك شخصيات رياضية معروفة تسعي للدخول كوساطات لحل مشكلة ثنائي المريخ بكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف بعد ان فرض مجلس الادارة عقوبات الايقاف حتي نهاية الموسم في حق الثنائي .. حيث تسعي هذه الشخصيات من اجل عودة الثنائي لممارسة نشاطه من جديد مع الفريق وذلك بالعمل علي كتابة استرحام لمجلس الادارة لرفع عقوبة الايقاف.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عصام الحاج : مجلس الكاردينال هو من طالب باتفاقية الجنتلمان



قال مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ الأستاذ عصام الحاج ان الهلال هو من طلب التوقيع علي إتفاقية الجنتلمان هذا العام وكشف الحاج ان طلب الهلال قدم من قبل مجلس ادارة النادي في دعوة الإفطار التي أقامها قطب الهلال العميد ابراهيم محجوب بمنزله بالخرطوم موضحا أن صاحب الدعوة كان له الأثر الكبير في تفعيل الأمر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة



موسى مصطفى
وافق السيد جمال الوالي علي قرار حظر اثنين من اميز اللاعبين هما بكري المدينة و فييرا
موافقة الوالي لا تعني ضعفه و اذعانه و لكنه الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة 
الوالي لا يرفض طلبا لجماهير المريخ على الاطلاق و كلنا يعلم ان الرجل يحب ان يطلب منه المستطاع 
او لبن العصفور فلن يتردد على الاطلاق في وضعه بين يدي انصاره و هو امر لا يطيقه عصام على الاطلاق و كلنا يعلم ان ود الحاج بطبعه ثوريو متمرد على الواقع و يرفض الوصايا و المطالب عكس جمال وهو شخصية معتدة لا تقبل انصاف الحلول او الوسط على طريقة يا ابيض او اسود
فالايام اثبت ان وجود الثنائي في مجلس واحد يغرق المريخ في بحر من الصراعات
الاخ جمال لا يتفق مع عصام ولكنه وضعه معه غي مجلس واحد لشيء يعلمه جمال و رد لجميل يعلمه الاخ جمال و لكن المريخ سيدفع الثمن
جماهير المريخ لن تسكت على تشليح فريقها في ظل غياب اثنين من افضل اللاعبين الاجانب بالاضافة لعنبر العظام الذي خلفته سياسات لوك
جماهير ستطلب و الوالي لن يتردد في ظل الوضع الراهن لفك الانشوطة من رقبة مجلسه ولكن ود الحاج لن يسكت 
ولكن هل يقبل عصام ان يلعب دور المتفرج وهو يعلم ان سياسة الخيار و الفقوس لن تجدي
بكري وعلاء مطلب جماهيري ان رضاء عصام او وافق لان مباراة اسود الجبال تحتاج للاعبين بمواصفات خاصة ليس من بينها اللعب الناعم و الاملس ونجوم الخماسيات و الخسارة فيها تعني ضياع حلم البطولة وهو ما لا ترضاه الجماهير و التي قد تثور في وجه اي عضو حتى لو كان الوالي لانها لن تقبل بان يكون المريخ ضحية صراعات و مصالح شخصية
المريخ يمر بفترة صعبة جدا
لماذا توقفت اوامر القبض
مسكين ونسي قبضوه في شيك لا ندري ان كان قد سدد او ان الدور سياتي على البقية
شيك روانيا خطر على ونسي فقط
متفرقات
حمد السيد مضوى تمدد و اصبح يشكل خطرا على المريخ فالرجل اصبح وحيد زمانه و بعد ان تحدي زميله عبد الصمد تحدي احد الاقطاب بسبب ايقاف بكري المدينة
حمد السيد مضوى المسنود من الاخ جمال الوالي يبدوانه يريد ان يجر المريخ لازمة و يريد ان يكون حتى و لو كان على حساب المريخ 
على لجنة التسيير التي اوقفت بكري المدينة ان تبعد حمد السيد عن القطاع الرياضي فالرجل اصبح مهدد لمستقبل المريخ و استقراره لانه تمادي و اصبح يشكل مهددا للمريخ
اليوم اوقف بكري فماذا يمكن ان يحدث غدا
المريخ يحتاج الى الاستقرار وما يقوم به قطاع حمد السيد ضد الاستقرار و يقود لكارثة
صبرنا كثيرا على هزائم المريخ من الهلال والاندية الضعيفة ولكن لن نصبر بعد على خرمجة الاداريين الباحثين عن الشهرة على حساب نجوم المريخ وكبارهم 
اخيرا 
عمل القطاع الرياضي بطريقة دق الغراف خلي الجمل يخاف
حمد لم يدق الغراف بل جابها من قرونها!!
من الجهبوز الذي دفع حمد لهذا القرار المعيب في حق نجوم المريخ
نجوم المريخ صبروا على كافة المجالس ووصلت حقوقهم بطرف المريخ لمليارات الجنيهات و التعامل معهم بهذه الكيفية يعد ظلما لهم 
اخيرا جدا
الاوضاع في المريخ تسيير الى الاسوأ لان صغار الاداريين اصبحوا يتحكمون في مصير النادي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شقلوب ما زال كواي القلوب



احمد محمد صالح
* إرتياح أخوانا الهلالاب لعقوبة إيقاف بكري أكدت فعليا وعلميا ان شقلوب ما زال يكوي قلوب هؤلاء خاصة الأعلاميين منهم فأصبحنا نطالع يوميا في الصحف الزرقاء عناوين حمراء تتناول إيقاف شقلوب مع إظهار فرحتهم بتلك العقوبة بأساليب مختلفة تعبر بوضوح عن رضاهم التام لتلك العقوبة 

* خبر إيقاف بكري وجدت ترحيبا واسعا من معظم المريخاب
و هنا أسأل هؤلاء المرحبين هل لو كان بكري في قمة مستواه أي كما كان في العام الماضي كان سيتم إيقافه ؟ام سيخرج علينا فلان وفرتكان من الأدارة ويحدثنا عن أهميته للفريق وان العقوبة ستخفف من عقوبة الإيقاف لعقوبة مالية او تحذير فقط

* اللاعب السوداني دائما ما يختار الوقت المناسب ( ليتعزز فيهو ) اي الوقت الذي يكون فيه الفريق في حوجة ماسة لخدماته (اللاعب رقم واحد يعني ) يقوم يدلع ويشرط علي كيفو مستقلا حوجة الفريق اليه ليضمن بها عدم تعرضه لعقوبات صارمة مثل الإيقاف
السؤال هنا هل أختار بكري التوقيت الخاطئ كما فعل مع الهلال ومنه أنتقل الي المريخ ؟ ام ان هنالك من تشتعل نيران الحقد في قلوبهم ويحاولون بكل الطرق التخلص منه

* تم ظ±يقاف بكري الموسم الماضي لعشرة مباريات من قبل الأتحاد بسبب شتمه حكما حسبما ما ورد في تقرير الحكم ولم يتجرء أحد من المريخاب علي مساءلته او معاقبته ألم يخدش سمعة النادي أنذاك ؟
ام أنه كان مؤثرا في الفريق؟ 

* فلنكن واقعيين لو كان بكري في مستواه الطبيعي لما تجرء احد لمعاقبته بهذه العقوبة القاسية ولكن تدني مستواه مأخرا وراء ذلك
ولو أفترضنا أنها سياسة إنضباطية جديدة لما لا يطبق علي الذين تمردوا من قبله في الفريق أمثال علي جعفر و مازن ومصعب وتراوري الذي ما زال متمردا وباقي المحترفين الشغالين بمزاجهم 

* الإنضباط أمر مهم في كرة القدم وهو طريق البطولات ولكن يجب ان تكون وفق لوائح وقوانين واضحة و لا يستثني منه زيدا او عبيد حتي لا يتفاجئ اي لاعب بالعقوبة الموقعة عليه كما حدث مع بكري

* الصحف الزرقاء لم تهتم بإيقاف علاء الدين لمعرفتهم بإنتهاء فترته مع المريخ في نهاية العام الحالي وعدم قدرته علي اللعب في المريخ مجددا لذلك ركزوا علي عقوبة بكري وعملوا علي تأجيجها لمعرفتهم بأهمية اللاعب في الفترة الحالية والموسم القادم في دوري الأبطال وللأسف نجحوا في ذلك

* ليست ضد سياسة الإنضباط وسط اللاعبين ولكنني مع نشر سياسة التوعية وسط اللاعبين بتلك العقوبات قبل صدروها لان اللاعب السوداني بطبعه سطحي ولا يهتم كثيرا بما هو مكتوب في العقد او اللوائح العامة للفريق 

* أعجبني مقال الزميل الرائع هيثم كابوا عندما ذكر ان قرارات إيقاف الثنائي تعتبر قرارات داعشية أوافقك الرأي لأنها تخدم مصالح الداعشين أكثر من مصلحة المريخ

* لم أعترض علي عقوبة الإيقاف لو كانت في مصلحة الكيان ولكن للأسف ستكون في مصلحة الوصيفاب الذين يحاولون بكل الطرق للتخلص من كابوس شقلوب كواي القلوب 
و برأي المتواضع عقوبة الإيقاف وحدها لم تحل مشكلة التمرد في الفريق بقدر ما ستحلها سياسة الود
وكلنا شاهدنا في عالم السياسة كيف يخرج ملايين الثوار عندما يقتل ثائرا
* حاجة أخيرة
*علي اللجنة رصد مهاجم قناص لتعويض غياب شقلوب في دوري الأبطال ان كتب للمريخ ذلك 
لان بكري الذي يعتمد علي سرعته للتفوق علي المدافعين أذا تم إيقافه دون تحويله للرديف يعني فقدان تلك السرعة وبالتالي يعني أنتهاء بكري رسميا
* حروف أخيرة *
لم أقصد بمقالي هذا تخفيف العقوبة علي بكري ولكن أستشعرت بخطورة ما هو قادم فسلطت الضوء عليها
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الوالي .. نسخة جديدة

 

توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
الوالي .. نسخة جديدة

# تأييد رئيس لجنة التسيير المريخية لعقوبة بكري وعلاء الدين أكدت عودته بشكل مختلف عن فتراته السابقة بطريقة لفتت إنتباه الكثيرين
# قبل إعلام لجنة التسيير الحالية إتفق كثيرون على ضرورة أن تكون عوة الوالي مختلفة عن سابقاتها خاصة فيما يتعلق بفرض الإنضباط ويرى هؤلاء أن الوالي (طيب أكتر من اللازم) في تعامله مع اللاعبين مما أغرى بعضهم لتجاوز الحدود والإفتراء على المريخ
# ولكن ما دام رئيس اللجنة أيد العقوبة التى وجدت إرتياحاً كبيراً وسط المريخاب فهذا يعني ضرورة أن يواصل الوالي نهجه الإداري الذي بدأه وما يُحمد للوالي عدم تدخله في قرار العقوبة الأخير حتى لا يؤثر على عمل القطاع التنفيذي بل زاد بتأييد القرار وأردفه بتصريح قوي يؤكد ضرورة فرض الإنضباط
# عمل لجنة التسيير الحالي يجب أن يكون نواة لعمل المجالس المقبلة حتى تجد أرضية إدارية مؤسسة وصلبة تعينها على تسيير الأمور بصورة عادية وسلسلة
# عودة الوالي المختلفة هي التى ينشدها كل المريخاب لأنهم يعتقدون أن الرجل ظل يصرف بسخاء عير معهود وفي المقابل يضيع هذا الصرف بسبب الفوضى مما يحتم ضرورة إظهار العين الحمراء
# عدد كبير من أنصار المريخ أعجبتهم هذه العودة المختلفة للوالي ويتفاءلون كثيرا بأن فترة التسيير الحالية ستكون مختلفة وستؤسس لعمل إداري متميز يعين المريخ مستقبلاً
# مطلوب من الوالي مواصلة ذات السياسة وإردافها بتفعيل الإستثمار الذي أصبح هاجساً يؤرق أهل المريخ بعد المعاناة التى صاحبت فترة لجنة ونسي
# مطلوب من الوالي منح القطاع التنفيذى مطلق الصلاحيات ودعم القطاع الرياضي بقوة لأجل ضبط كل مظاهر التسيب والفوضى
# وحال علم اللاعبون أن الوالي يدعم كل خطوات الإصلاح الحالية فلن يتجرأوا على إرتكاب أي مخالفات لأن هناك بعض اللاعبين يراهنون على (طِيبة) رئيس النادي عند تجاوز الخطوط وأنه لا توجد عقوبة بل توجد مسامحة مستمرة
# وفقط ما نود تذكير الوالي به هو الجلوس مع رئيس القطاع الرياضي لأجل وضع سياسة محددة لطريقة تسيير الأمور في القطاع بعيداً عن الإنفراد بالقرار وتهميش الآخرين والعمل بمبدأ إشراك الجميع في الإدارة وتسيير الأمور وفقاً لرؤية جماعية
# ونعتقد أن للوالي تأثيره الكبير حال جلس إلى رئيس القطاع الرياضي وبالتالي نضمن إستقراراً كبيراً حول فريق الكرة
# ومعروف أن الأجواء حول فريق الكرة هي التى تتحكم في كل الأجواء المريخية فإن صلُح القطاع صلُح الحال عموماً وإن حدثت أي أخطاء تأثرت كل الأجواء داخل البيت المريخي
# الشورى ومشاركة الجميع في إدارة الشئون المريخية مطلوب بعيداً عن سياسة الإقصاء والتهميش
# تهيئة الأجواء الصحية حول فريق الكرة هو مربط الفرس في إستقرار المريخ ولعل الكل يتفق معنا حول هذه الجزئية
# معروف أن القطاع الرياضي لم يكتمل حتى اللحظة بتواجد الدكتور علاء الدين يسن والكابتن محمد موسى بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة حتى اللحظة ويتوقع وصولهما بعد أربعة أيام وعودتهما تعنى إكتمال منظومة القطاع الرياضي
# ونأمل ن رئيس القطاع الجلوس إلى الثنائي بهدوء والإستماع لرؤيتهما بهدوء وتريث حتى نضمن إستقراراً جيداً حول فريق الكرة
# لا نريد نشوب خلاف داخل القطاع الرياضي عقب إكتماله لأن القطاع حتى اللحظة لم يعمل بكامل قوته بغياب الدكتور علاء والكابتن محمد موسى وما نتمناه أن يكون حضورهما فيه مزيد من الإستقرار للقطاع .. نأمل ذلك ..
توقيعات متفرقة ..
# بعض من يطالبون بمعاقبة اللاعبين عبر الخصم من راتبهم نقول لهم لو تمت العقوبة بالخصم من الراتب سيقفز من يقول أن اللاعبين يتم تسليمهم أموالاً (تحت التربيزة) دون علم الآخرين ولذلك نقول أن العقوبة بالإيقاف مضمونة
# وحتى اللاعب يتألم من عقوبة الإيقاف بصورة كبيرة لأنه تعود على اللعب والظهور والمشاركة في المباريات المحلية والخارجية وهذا يعني أن الأثر النفسي كبير للغاية زايداً أن عقوبة الإيقاف ترفع من هيبة النادي وترسل رسائل قوية لكل اللاعبين في الكشف
# والآن بالتأكيد اللاعب بكري المدينة يعيش ظروفاً نفسية قاسية على عكس ما يعيشه جمهور المريخ راحة نفسية كبيرة بسبب سياسة الإنضباط التى إنتهجها مجلس الإدارة
# يستعد فريق الإتحاد ود مدني لمباريات الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للدرجة الممتازة ونأمل عودة الرومان لمكانه الطبيعي كما نأمل عودة حي العرب بورتسودان للممتاز لأن مدينة بورتسودان وكل أهل البحر الأحمر يستحقون وجود فريق بالدرجة الممتازة
# وشخصياً حزين جداً لعدم وجود ممثل لمدينة بورتسودان في أكبر منافسة رياضية في السودان لأنها تستحق فأهلها رياضيون من الدرجة الأولى والمدينة تمتلك من البنيات التحتية ما يؤهلها لإستقبال كل فريق الممتاز
# تشهد خيمة الصحفيين بفندق ريجينسي (مريديان سابقاً) في العاشرة والنصف من مساء اليوم ليلة حول تغيير الأندية الرياضية إلى شركات يتحدث فيها الأستاذ عبد الرحيم حمدي والوزير اليسع الصديق وهناك مداخلات من البروفيسور كمال شداد والباشمهندس عمر البكري أبوحراز وممثل للإتحاد العام لكرة القدم وسيكون هناك برنامج مصاحب في الليلة بمشاركة الفنان الشاب نادر عثمان وعازف (الفلاوت) القدير أسامة بيكلو والدعوة عامة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال سالم يحتوي خلافات بين جمهور المريخ واللاعب مصعب عمر



صبت جماهير المريخ التي تابعت مباراة الفريق الودية أمام الشرطة القضارف مساء الخميس جام غضبها على نجم الفريق مصعب عمر وهتفت ضده وحملته مسئولية خسارة الفريق الأخيرة أمام الهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وطالبت الجماهير الجهاز الفني بعدم إشراك اللاعب في المباريات المقبلة واعتبرت الجماهير أن مصعب عمر لاعب لا يشبه المريخ وطالبت بشطبه من الكشوفات، وكان حارس مرمي المريخ جمال سالم تصدي  للجماهير وتحدثا معها وطالبها بالا تحمل  لاعباً واحداً مسئولية الخسارة أمام الهلال وتمنيا الا تتكرر مثل هذه الهتافات في المباريات المقبلة

*

----------


## الحريف

*صحيفة الزاوية
.
فاز بثنائية اوكرا وعنكبة ..مستويات رفيعة لتوليفة الاحمر الجديدة اما الشرطة القضارف
الجمهور يؤدي واجب العزاء في فقيد الرياضة والمريخ سيد سليم بودمدني ..والنادي يعلن الحداد
عصام الحاج : الوضع الفني للمريخ ليس مزعجا ويحتاج لبعض العمل
المريخ : مباراة الزهرة تمبول قائمة حتي الآن .. ولم نتلقي اي مخاطبة
جمال سالم : الخطأ الذي إرتكبه مصعب في مباراة القمة يعتبر امرا عاديا ويحدث يوميا في كرة القدم ..نطالب الجمهور بضرورة التعامل بهدوء مع الاخطاء
.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*صحيفة الصدى
.
المريخ يكسب تجربة الشرطة القضارف بثنائية اوكرا وعنكبة
جمال سالم : يتحدث مع الجماهير الحمراء ويطالبها بعدم الهتاف ضد مصعب
الوسط الرياضي يبكي سيد سليم بالدموع ..والآلاف يشاركون في موكبة تشييعه
اسامة عطا المننان : سيد سليم فقد للكرة الافريقية .
برهان تية : تجربة الشرطة افادتنا كثيرا وتحديد موعد مباراة الكأس اربك حساباتنا
محمد الطيب : قدمنا مباراة كبيرة امام المريخ ..
مازدا : لم ننقل مبارك سلمان من منصبه في الجهاز الفني لمنتخب الشباب
جمال الوالي : سيد سليم كان ابا وصديقا لكل الرياضيين
.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*صحيفة الزعيم 
.
البلاد تفجع برحيل الهرم الرياضي الكبير سيد سليم
المريخ بقيادة رئيسه جمال الوالي يؤدون واجب العزاء في الفقد الجلل وجيل مانديلا يبكيه بدموع الدم
الاحمر يهزم شرطة القضارف بهدفي اوكرا وعنكبة .. 
يرتاح اليوم ويواجه حي العرب بورتسودان غدا
برهان تيه : استفدنا من اللقاء .. 
محمد الطيب : المريخ فنيا ظهر بصورة جيدة
مدافع المريخ الشاب يتفاءل بمشواره مع الاحمر .. 
وليد بدرالدين : جاهز لإقناع الجميع بقدرات لاعب الجاليات .
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
الهلال: سنجلس مع المريخ لتنفيذ اتفاقية الجنتلمان

 

اشار الامين العام لنادي الهلال عماد الطيب انهم سيعقدون اجتماعا هاما مع الامين العام للمريخ وذلك لتنفيذ اتفاقية الجنتلمان بين الناديين بعد التحركات الايجابية من الجانبين وذلك لتنفيذ مبادرة اشرف الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال والذي اشاد بالروح الطيبة بين الجانبين.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كوره سودانية
الهلال: سنجلس مع المريخ لتنفيذ اتفاقية الجنتلمان

 

اشار الامين العام لنادي الهلال عماد الطيب انهم سيعقدون اجتماعا هاما مع الامين العام للمريخ وذلك لتنفيذ اتفاقية الجنتلمان بين الناديين بعد التحركات الايجابية من الجانبين وذلك لتنفيذ مبادرة اشرف الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال والذي اشاد بالروح الطيبة بين الجانبين.





كل هذه التحركات من اجل منع المريخ من متابعة شكواه في الفيفا فيما يخص قضية شيبوب
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة



موسى مصطفى
وافق السيد جمال الوالي علي قرار حظر اثنين من اميز اللاعبين هما بكري المدينة و فييرا
موافقة الوالي لا تعني ضعفه و اذعانه و لكنه الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة 
الوالي لا يرفض طلبا لجماهير المريخ على الاطلاق و كلنا يعلم ان الرجل يحب ان يطلب منه المستطاع 
او لبن العصفور فلن يتردد على الاطلاق في وضعه بين يدي انصاره و هو امر لا يطيقه عصام على الاطلاق و كلنا يعلم ان ود الحاج بطبعه ثوريو متمرد على الواقع و يرفض الوصايا و المطالب عكس جمال وهو شخصية معتدة لا تقبل انصاف الحلول او الوسط على طريقة يا ابيض او اسود
فالايام اثبت ان وجود الثنائي في مجلس واحد يغرق المريخ في بحر من الصراعات
الاخ جمال لا يتفق مع عصام ولكنه وضعه معه غي مجلس واحد لشيء يعلمه جمال و رد لجميل يعلمه الاخ جمال و لكن المريخ سيدفع الثمن
جماهير المريخ لن تسكت على تشليح فريقها في ظل غياب اثنين من افضل اللاعبين الاجانب بالاضافة لعنبر العظام الذي خلفته سياسات لوك
جماهير ستطلب و الوالي لن يتردد في ظل الوضع الراهن لفك الانشوطة من رقبة مجلسه ولكن ود الحاج لن يسكت 
ولكن هل يقبل عصام ان يلعب دور المتفرج وهو يعلم ان سياسة الخيار و الفقوس لن تجدي
بكري وعلاء مطلب جماهيري ان رضاء عصام او وافق لان مباراة اسود الجبال تحتاج للاعبين بمواصفات خاصة ليس من بينها اللعب الناعم و الاملس ونجوم الخماسيات و الخسارة فيها تعني ضياع حلم البطولة وهو ما لا ترضاه الجماهير و التي قد تثور في وجه اي عضو حتى لو كان الوالي لانها لن تقبل بان يكون المريخ ضحية صراعات و مصالح شخصية
المريخ يمر بفترة صعبة جدا
لماذا توقفت اوامر القبض
مسكين ونسي قبضوه في شيك لا ندري ان كان قد سدد او ان الدور سياتي على البقية
شيك روانيا خطر على ونسي فقط
متفرقات
حمد السيد مضوى تمدد و اصبح يشكل خطرا على المريخ فالرجل اصبح وحيد زمانه و بعد ان تحدي زميله عبد الصمد تحدي احد الاقطاب بسبب ايقاف بكري المدينة
حمد السيد مضوى المسنود من الاخ جمال الوالي يبدوانه يريد ان يجر المريخ لازمة و يريد ان يكون حتى و لو كان على حساب المريخ 
على لجنة التسيير التي اوقفت بكري المدينة ان تبعد حمد السيد عن القطاع الرياضي فالرجل اصبح مهدد لمستقبل المريخ و استقراره لانه تمادي و اصبح يشكل مهددا للمريخ
اليوم اوقف بكري فماذا يمكن ان يحدث غدا
المريخ يحتاج الى الاستقرار وما يقوم به قطاع حمد السيد ضد الاستقرار و يقود لكارثة
صبرنا كثيرا على هزائم المريخ من الهلال والاندية الضعيفة ولكن لن نصبر بعد على خرمجة الاداريين الباحثين عن الشهرة على حساب نجوم المريخ وكبارهم 
اخيرا 
عمل القطاع الرياضي بطريقة دق الغراف خلي الجمل يخاف
حمد لم يدق الغراف بل جابها من قرونها!!
من الجهبوز الذي دفع حمد لهذا القرار المعيب في حق نجوم المريخ
نجوم المريخ صبروا على كافة المجالس ووصلت حقوقهم بطرف المريخ لمليارات الجنيهات و التعامل معهم بهذه الكيفية يعد ظلما لهم 
اخيرا جدا
الاوضاع في المريخ تسيير الى الاسوأ لان صغار الاداريين اصبحوا يتحكمون في مصير النادي








الى ماذا يخطط هذا الزنطور . . . من الواضح أنه يسعى للفتنة . . . الله يكفينا شرك يا زنطور
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كل هذه التحركات من اجل منع المريخ من متابعة شكواه في الفيفا فيما يخص قضية شيبوب






جبت التايهة يا زعيم . . . الخبث الهلالي في أعلى درجاته
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسعد الله صباحك حبيبنا منعم
وربنا يتقبل منا ومنك ومن الجميع صالح الاعمال
وجمعة مباركة على الجميع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وشكرا الرائع الحريف على الإضافات الثرة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا زغيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
بقلم معاذ ابومؤيد
رحيل مر للمجتمع المريخي
والمريخ رافع راية شبابية جديدة وانضباطية

جمعة مباركة للجميع اخر جمعة في رمضان ربنا يتقبل كل صيامنا وقيامنا

صباح الخميس والكل نيام
وفي لحظة تظهر رسالة الرحيل المر
لاحد كابتن الكرة السودانية والمريخية
رسالة ظهرت والكل مكذب بسبب كثرة الشائعات لنجوم المجتمع
لكن كانت الرسالة هذة المرة حقيقة
طافت علي المجتمع المريخي وهي تنعي المدرب القدير ومكتشف المواهب واحد ركائز البطولات المحمولة جوا
سيد سليم
رجل خدم المريخ من كل المواقع حتى وهو خارج المنظومة الفنية
كثير من الرؤساء خاطبوة بالاستشارة لم يرد اي احد منهم
كان سفيرا لمدينة ودمدني في العاصمة
رحل من كوكب المريخ راجل جميل ومدرب قدير
ان الموت حق
ولا نقول انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
ربنا يتقبلة قبولا حسن ويسكنة فسيح جناتة
رحل في ايام مباركات
واخرة عتق من النار
ربنا يرحمك كوتش سيد سليم
ابناء المريخ ينعوك وابناء ودمدني يزكرون محاسن موتاهم
ربنا يغفر لك ويرحمك
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
المريخ يؤدي مباراة اما السرطة القضارف
ابرز ملامحها التسجيلات الجديدة والوجوه الشابة
نتمنى تكثيف المباريات في مقبل الايام
ونتمني ارتفاع رتم المباريات وتكون من العيار الثقيل مع اندية الدوري الممتاز
الاحتكاك للشباب مهم
والمطلوب من المجتمع المريخي الصبر عليهم
سياسة الادارة الجديدة
نيو لوك
شباب وانضباط
طالما كل واحد بيعمل في مجال ادارتو وتخصصوا وكل زول عارف المهام
يبقي نقول تعظيم سلام
القادم اجمل بعون الله
نقول يارب
وطالما الموضوع اصبح شبابي بحت وانضباطي
ياريت الشعاري يتغير ويكون بروح الشباب
مناي اشوف شعار مواكب وحديث ومزيج من اللونين الاصفر والاحمر
عايزين كل شي جديد
سامعني يا لجنة التسيير
الشعار والمظهر مهم
وسياسة البدري في الهندام
لاذالت بصمتها حتى اليوم
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
كل زول ماسك ملف ياريت يعطيه عناية خاصة
وكل واحد من ناس الادارة يعاين في ملفوا
الايام جارية ونحن جارين وراها
الخوف مدتكم تكمل قبل مانطمن
عشان كدة الانجاز والدقه في المواعيد سبيل للنجاح
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
دعمنا سيتواصل ماليا واداريا
ماليا الناس شغالة لنفرة الشهر القادم
واداريا
الكل شايف التأيد للقرارات
يعني الكل متفق
بس بعد دا بردوا بطن المدرج
وريحوهم من ناحية المدرب الاجنبي
وسمعونا الاستقرار الفني
تكونوا ماقصرتو
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
ماتنسوا وصية امس
كلفوا ثلاثه من قدامى اللاعبين بمتابعة ابطال افريقيا والكونفدرالية
الموضوع لايكلفكم عشرة مليون
عشان مانقع في محترفين ابو مليون !!!!
كروت BN تعالج مشاكلنا
كل مدرب من الثلاثه يمسك خط من الخطوط
مثال زيكو خط الهجوم
وخالد احمد المصطفي الوسط
فاروق جبرة للدفاع
كل مدرب يرشح لاعبين او ثلاثه
ونهاية الموسم يكون الخيارات موجودة ومفحوصة
كدى تتحركوا من بدري للمفاوضات
وماتنتظروا السماسرة والCD
الموضوع بسيط لكن تنفيذو واجب ومتابعتوا مهمة
اخر الموسم كلو حيكون شايت علي كلو
الشغل المدروس والمؤسس
يريح الاعصاب ذي شراب الكركدي والليمون
ريحوا اعصابنا من بدري
عشان ناس الشتل والاشاعات
مايلاقوا باب لترويجهم شتلاتهم
والسماسرة مواسيرهم تصدي عندهم
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
افطارات مجموعات المريخ تشكل اضافة حقيقة للترابط الاجتماعي
وافطار التراس الجوارح امس في شارع النيل اجمل مافيه توزيع الافطار للمارة وهم يرتدون شعار المريخ،،
كم طفل شاهد المنظر وتعلق قلبة بحب المريخ للمشهد
حاجه بسيطة ممكن تولد لينا الف ثائر غدا
وطفل اليوم سيكون من ناس المدرج غدا
شكرا التراس الجوارح
وافطارات المجموعات مستمرة
وقبلهم الساساب
والتراس الاسود
وشبكة الزعيم
وكثير من القروبات
انها والله لسنة حميدة في مجتمع المريخ
نتمني مذيد من المبادرات في المجتمع المريخي
نحن دائما الرواد والسباقون
شكرا انو الواحد مريخابي
والي تغريدة جديدة غدا ان امد الله العمر
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
المريخ يحتاج الي الجميع
ونحن نحتاج الي عودة المريخ
هل الجميع متفق علي ذلك
ماذا ستقدم للعودة البنتمناها
اسال نفسك قبل ان تسال غيرك
قدمي ماعندك حتي تكتمل اللوحة بتقديم كل فرد منا روحة للمريخ
المريخ مريخ الشعب
والشعب هو الجمهور
شارك تفاعل وكن ايجابي في
وطن المريخ
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة طبية:
اللحوم والبقوليات والبيض ومنتجات الحليب غنية بالبروتينات. تأكد بأن تتناول هذه المصادر عند كل وجبة خلال شهر رمضان المبارك. إذ إن البروتينات ضرورية لتجديد خلايا الجسم وتمنح الشعور بالشبع وبالتالي تخفف من الرغبة في تناول كميات كبيرة من الحلويات.
وربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة مرورية:
وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
اصل واتصل
اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع،،،،،
وربنا يكتب السلامة للجميع
••••••••••••••••••••••••••هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفوز وديًا على الشرطة استعدادا لكأس السودان

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

فاز المريخ السوداني، على ضيفه فريق الشرطة، بنتيجة 2-0 , مساء الخميس، بمدينة أم درمان في إطار الاستعدادات لمنافسات كأس السودان، المقرر انطلاقها مطلع يوليو/تموز الجاري.

أحرز هدفي المريخ كل من الغاني أوجستين أوكرا، والمهاجم السوداني عبد المنعم عنكبة, وهي المباراة الأولى للمريخ بعد خسارته للديربي من نده الهلال بنتيجة 1-2, ضمن الدوري الممتاز.

وأشرك المدير الفني للمريخ برهان تَيَّة، لاعبين جدد تعاقد معهم في الدور الثاني من الموسم الماضي, بينهم صلاح نمر, وإبراهيم جعفر ومحمد الرشيد ووليد بدر الدي،ن بينما شارك من القدامى كل من إبراهومة والغاني أوكرا وعنكبة.

وشهدت المباراة هتافًا جماهيريًا صاخبًا ضد ظهير أيسر المريخ مصعب عمر، الذي دخل بديلًا في الشوط الثاني، بعد تسببه في دخول هدف تعادل الهلال في مرمى المريخ خلال مباراة الديربي.

ويخوض المريخ، مباراة ودية جديدة، مساء السبت المقبل، باستاد أم درمان, ضد فريق حي العرب بورتسودان الذي يستعد بدوره لأجل العودة الدرجة الممتازة.

وقال المدير الفني للمريخ برهان، في تصريحات مقتضبة، ودية الشرطة "المريخ لعب مباراة جيدة وأفادتنا كثيرًا, وهي تجربة للاستعداد لمباراتي الفريق في كأس السودان, ولمباراة الهلال كادقلي المؤجلة من الدوري الممتاز".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* البرتغال تُقصي بولندا بركلات الترجيح وتتأهل للمربع الذهبي في اليورو
* رسمياً .. إبراهيموفيتش ينتقل إلى مانشستر يونايتد
* نيمار مستمر مع برشلونة بأغلى عقد في تاريخ الكرة
* ديل بوسكي يعلن اعتزاله تدريب المنتخب الإسباني
* رسميًا .. ليون يعلن إنضمام مدافعه الفرنسي صامويل أومتيتي إلى برشلونة
* الإصابة تنهي مشوار فيرتونخين مع بلجيكا في اليورو
* يويفا: اختبارات المنشطات للاعبي اليورو سلبية
* اليويفا يوافق على مواجهة بين بطليّ اليورو وكوبا أميركا
* ميسي يغادر الأرجنتين في صمت ليبدأ إجازته الصيفية
* زيدان يقنع الفرنسي فاران مدافع ريال مدريد بعدم الرحيل
* فياريال يبيع سامو جارسيا لروبن كازان الروسي
* البرازيلي هالك ينتقل إلى شنجهاي الصيني في صفقة قياسية
* كونتي يواجه تحديًا خططيًا أمام ألمانيا بسبب الإصابات والإيقاف
* بيل: نسعى للوصول لحافة رؤوس لاعبي بلجيكا
* توني: ألمانيا دائماً أقوى من إيطاليا ولكننا نفوز
* الألماني مولر: لا أرى أي سبب يمنعنا من اختراق الجدار الإيطالي لأنه سبق وأن فعلنا ذلك مع يوفنتوس لقد سجلنا في مرماهم 4 مرات خلال مباراتين
* جيجز يرشح فان جال لمنصب مستشار المدير الفني القادم لمنتخب إنجلترا
* سانشيز: طلبت تسديد ضربة الترجيح بعد كريستيانو رونالدو
* كواريزما: مصير البرتغال كان في يدي .. 
* عرض بنطلون كيرالي حارس المجر في أحد المتاحف للجماهير
* ناني: يجب أن نستمر لأن كل شيء ممكن 
* هازارد: انضمام إبراهيموفيتش إلى مانشستر يونايتد سيجعل من الدوري الإنجليزي أقوى
* ستويشكوف يقود احتفالات تشسكا الجديد بالعودة للأضواء
* بلجيكا تعول على أفضلية اللعب على أرضها أمام ويلز
* ريناتو سانشيز.. أصغر لاعب يشارك أساسيًا في اليورو
* بيرهوف واثق من تخطي ألمانيا عقبة إيطاليا

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - ربع النهائي:

* ويلز (-- : --) بلجيكا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

======

 âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - ربع النهائي:

* بولندا 3(1 : 1)5 البرتغال

===== =====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
لائحة الانضباط واللحاق بما فات

×أخيراً  أنتبه المجتمع المريخي إلى خطورة سيطرة اللاعبين على مفاصل الفريق، بجانب  تحكمهم غير المباشر في تبادل المدربين الجلوس على الكرسي الفني، مثلما حدث  في نادي شيلسي للندني بعد أن ساهم اللاعبين في إقالة المدرب البرتغالي  مورينهو خلال الموسم الماضي، وهو الأمر الذي حدث في المريخ حيث ساهم بكري  المدينة وعلاء يوسف بصورة صريحة في إقالة الفرنسي غارزيتو من منصبه بعد  الخروج من دوري الأبطال على يد مازيمبي الكونغولي.

×في الموسم  الماضي نبهنا مجلس المريخ إلى أن الأستاذ يجب أن يكون أعلى من تلاميذه، هو  الوضع الطبيعي، لكن المجلس وقتها لم يكترث إلى خطورة الموقف وأهمية حسمه  قبل أن يستشري في جسد الفريق ويصعب معه العلاج، بالتالي العودة إلى عهد  الشلليات، أو بالأصح أن بعض اللاعبين يريدون تجديدها؛ الكل يعلمون حجم  الضرر الذي يقع على النادي من سيطرة اللاعبين على الإدارة ودفعها إلى تغير  المدربين، إضافة إلى أختيار كل لاعب للمباريات التي يريد المشاركة خلالها  وإدعاء الإصابات والتمارض وعدم الجدية لاسيما في حال أربتط الأمر بعدم نيل  المستحقات، إذ أن اللاعب أضحى لا يفرق بين إدارة مقتدرة مالياً وأخرى فقيرة  إذ ان المال هو شغله الشاغل، وعليه فإن الخصم من المرتبات هو الحل الناجع  لمشكلات اللاعبين وعدم إنضباطهم.

×يجب على اللاعبين أن يعلموا عن  كثب بأن المريخ ليس مكاناً مناسباً للعناصر الرخوة، وليس المكان الملائم  لتمضية الوقت ومن يريد أن يلعب له ويدافع عن ألوانه، يجب عليه التحلي بصفات  الاحتراف، وهنا فاللائحة يجب أن تحكم وليس العلاقات الشخصية والقاعدة  الجماهيريه أو الصداقات الإعلامية، حيث أن الجماهير والإعلام سبق لهم  الوقوف في وجه المدربين لمجرد رغبتهم في معرفة بعض التفاصيل المالية لوضع  العقوبات المناسبة علماً بانهم أي المدربين لم يجدوا لوائح تحكم علاقة  اللاعب بالنادي، علماً بان الإعلام والإدارات ساهما بصورة أو بأخرى في عدم  احترام اللاعبين للنادي وللمدرب ويحمد للمجلس التسييري الجديد تفعليه  للوائح أو لنقل تشريعه للوائح في ظل عدم إتكاء نادي المريخ على لوائح  مكتوبة ودستور واضح لتسيير النشاط.

×مشكلة المريخ تتمثل في ان  الإدارات المتعاقبة تعمل بمبدأ الارتجال وعليه فإن لائحة الإنضباط في  الموسم الحالي على سبيل المثل لن تكون هي نفسها في مواسم قادمة، ما يشتت  الجهود فيما لا طائل منه، إضافة إلى المساهمة في ظهور المريخ بمظهر  العشوائي وعدم الالتزام وعدم الاحترافية وعليه فإننا نعود ونكرر للمرة  العاشرة بأن المطلب الأول والاخير هو تنزيل الاحتراف إلى بيئة النادي من  خلال العمل بدستور مكتوب يتم وضعه قيد التنفذ بغض النظر عن الأشخاص  الجالسين على كراسي الإدارة، وذلك للوصول إلى الديمومة الاحترافية  والانضباطية.

في القائم

×ذكر بعض الأخوة في الإعلام بأن  المريخاب لأول مرة يتفقون حول قضية واحدة، ولهم نقول بأن النادي المريخي ظل  يتكئ على المجاملات الإدارية ومبدأ الجودية والعاطفة الإعلامية  والجماهيرية ما باعد بنيه والاحترافية.

×لفترات ظللت أطالب من على  هذه الزاوية بضرورة وجود قطاع رياضي محترف حتى يساهم في فصل العلاقة بين  اللاعبين والإدارات وتنزيل اللوائح وتحقيق مبدأ العقوبات.

×يحمد للجنة التسيير الجديدة الشروع في الاحترافية بعد سنوات عجاف من السبهليه والجودية.

×يجب  أن لا نكترث للأخوة الإهلة الذين يتحدثون عن قضية بكري وعلاء بنوع من  السخرية فالأهمية تقتضي العمل الاحترافي بغض النظر عن المؤثرات الخارجية.

×الاستمرار في سياسة الانضباط هو المطلب الحالي وذلك لن يتحقق إلاّ إذا استند النادي على دستور دائم ولوائح مستديمة.

×سبق  وأن طالبنا لجنة التسيير الحالية بالشروع في كتابة ذلك الدستور وهي اهل  لذلك، كيف لا وهي تسند على رجال يحملون خبرات كبيرة في العمل الإداري بنادي  المريخ.

شبك خارجي

# العمل الجاد المنضبط ولا حدود للصبر

*

----------


## شمس العمدة

*ربنا يشفيك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة★
★امير عوض★
عالم الإحتراف

★العقوبات  الأخيرة فتحت باب الأسئلة و الإستفسارات حول الحقوق و الواجبات و طبيعة  العقوبة التي يصدرها النادي علي المحترف المخطئ.. لذلك سأتخذ من هذه  الحادثة فرصة لتذكير و تثقيف القارئ الكريم بما نصت عليه لائحة المحترفين..
★و لنبدأ بإلتزامات النادي:
(ﺇﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ
ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻁ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺭﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻠﺘﺰﻣﺎً ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻵﺗﻲ و ﺃﻱ ﺣﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻳﻨﺺ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ:
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ  ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺪﻓﻊ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﻛﻤﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻭﻓﻖ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺤﺪﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﻨﺸﻮﺭ ﺗﻮﺿﻴﺤﻲ ﺗﺼﺪﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻗﺒﻴﻞ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ و ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺗﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮﻱ و ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻔﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺘﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﻦ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺃﻭ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺑﺪﻝ ﺳﻜﻦ ﺷﻬﺮﻱ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﺺ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺘﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺇﻣﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻲ ﺃﻭ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺑﺪﻝ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﺷﻬﺮﻱ ﻳﻨﺺ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻲ ﻟﻀﻤﺎﻥ ﻋﻼﺝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﺺ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺨﺮﺍﺝ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺗﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻹﻋﺎﻗﺔ ﺑﺈﺣﺪﻯ ﺷﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﻤﺪﺓ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﺺ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﺎ ﺃﻣﻜﻦ ﺑﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﺴﻴﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺍﻩ ﺍﻷﻛﺎﺩﻳﻤﻲ و ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﻲ و ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺎﻓﻲ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﺺ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ  ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺤﺘﻮﻳﻪ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ و ﻣﺎ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻠﺤﻖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ و ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻤﺎﺕ و  ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﺻﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻭ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻆ ﺑﺴﺠﻼﺕ ﻧﻈﺎﻣﻴﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ  ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﻓﻘﺎً ﻟﻠﻨﻤﺎﺫﺝ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻘﺮﺭﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻤﺎﺡ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪﻳﻦ ﺑﺎﻻﺷﺘﺮﺍﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ ﻭ ﻓﺘﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ).
★ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺎً: ﺇﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ:
(ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻁ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺭﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻠﺘﺰﻣﺎً ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﺑﺎﻵﺗﻲ:
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻘﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﺑﺒﻨﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ و ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻬﺘﺪﻱ ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ و ﻻ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺭﺽ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺼﻮﺻﻬﺎ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻠﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ  ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻻ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺭﺽ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ  ﺑﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ و ﻟﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ، و ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺗﻌﺎﺭﺿﻬﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻬﺎﺕ  و ﻟﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﺈﻥ ﻟﻮﺍﺋﺢ و ﻗﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺭﻳﺔ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﻧﺸﺎﻁ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻟﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺇﻻ ﺑﻤﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﻣﻜﺘﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺃﻭ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺃﻭ ﻣﻬﻨﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺤﺎﻕ ﺑﻮﻇﻴﻔﺔ ﺇﻻ ﺑﻤﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﻣﻜﺘﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺃﻱ ﺟﻬﺔ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺇﻻ ﺑﻤﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ و ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺫﻟﻚ و ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﻩ ﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ.
ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻋﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ و ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﺘﻨﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ  ﺑﺄﻱ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺃﻭ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﻧﺸﺎﻁ ﺃﻭ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻭ ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ).
★ثالثا: ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ:
(ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺎً ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺋﻠﺔ و ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﺭﺗﻜﺐ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺎﻟﻔﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ:
ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺇﺫﻥ ﻣﺴﺒﻖ ﺃﻭ ﻋﺬﺭ ﻣﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ.
ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﻣﻊ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ.
ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺇﺫﻥ.
ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻴﺪ ﺑﻨﻈﻢ و ﻟﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ و ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻬﺎﺕ و ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ.
ﺍﻹﺳﺎﺀﺓ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﻭ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻔﻆ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ و ﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ.
ﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﺝ و ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﺟﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ.
ﻋﺪﻡ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ و ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺑﺠﺪﻳﺔ و ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ.
ﺳﻮﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺃﻭ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ و ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ﺃﻭ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺃﻭ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ.
ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻴﺪ ﺑﺄﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺼﻮﺹ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ).
★رابعا: طبيعة العقوبات:
( ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ:
ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺎﻟﻒ:
ﺍﻹﻧﺬﺍﺭ
ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺑﻴﺦ
ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻣﻌﻴﻨﺔ.
ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻛﺨﺼﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺃﻭ ﺟﺰﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻓﺰ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺃﻭ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ.
ﺧﺼﻢ ﻣﺎ ﻻ ﻳﺰﻳﺪ ﻋﻦ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮﻱ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻻ ﺗﺰﻳﺪ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺃﺷﻬﺮ.
ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺻﻴﺔ  ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺷﺌﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪﻳﻦ ﺑﺈﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻃﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺘﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺃﻭ  ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻨﺺ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ و ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﺑﻤﻄﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺄﻱ  ﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻣﺎﻟﻲ ﻋﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺃﻭ ﺑﻌﺾ ﻣﺎ ﺻﺮﻓﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ).
★نبضة أخيرة★
المعلومة من حق الجميع.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكسب الشرطة بثنائية أوكراه وعنكبة    

كسب المريخ التجربة الودية التي خاضها مساء أمس على ملعبه أمام الشرطة القضارف بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما أوكراه ومحمد عبد المنعم عنكبة في الشوط الأول، جاءت التجربة قوية ومثيرة بين الفريقين وحرص الجهاز الفني للمريخ من خلالها على الوقوف على مدى جاهزية اللاعبين البدنية بعد سلسلة من التدريبات البدنية في الفترة الماضية وسيواصل المريخ تحضيراته بصورة يومية حتى موعد مباراة الزهرة تمبول يوم الاثنين المقبل في مسابقة كأس السودان، وكانت جماهير المريخ هتفت بقوة ضد مصعب عمر لحظة دخوله أرضية الملعب وثأرت في وجه اللاعب بعد مشاركته في الشوط الثاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكسب تجربة الشرطة القضارف بثنائية :: 

كسب فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تجربته الودية مساء امس أمام فريق الشرطة  القضارف بثنائية اوكرا وعنكبة ضمن إستعدادت الاحمر لمباراة كأس السودان  أمام فريق الزهرة يوم الاثنين القادم ومباراة هلال كادوقلي يوم 10 يوليو . 
ومنح الاطار الفني اللاعبين راحة عن التدريبات غد الجمعة علي أن يعود الفريق مساء السبت القادم .



 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دقيقة حداد على الراحل الخبير سيد سليم في مباراة الامس 

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يتحدث مع الجماهير ويطالبها بعدم الهتاف ضد مصعب




  
عقب  نهاية التجربة الودية ذهب جمال سالم الى الجماهير التي كانت غاضبة على  مصعب عمر بسبب الاخطاء التي ارتكبها في لقاء القمة الأخير وأدت لخسارة  الأحمر وتحدث جمال سالم مع الجماهير باللغة العربية حيث طالبهم بعدم الهتاف  ضد لاعب بعينه وقال اي لاعب كرة يخطي فنحن بشر وكرة القدم مبنية على  الاخطاء وعليكم ان لا تقسوا على مصعب لمجرد خطأ ارتكبته، فمن قبل حقق لكم  العديد من الانتصارات وتقبلت بعض الجماهير كلام جمال سالم فيما لم يتقبل  البعض الآخر حيث قالت الفئة الغاضبة على مصعب أن اللاعب ظل يكرر نفس  الاخطاء دون ان يعمل على معالجتها، ووجد جمال صعوبة في توصيل رسالته  للجماهير خاصة وانه وجد صعوبة في التعبير باللغة العربية وقال انهم شركاء  في الخسارة ومصعب لا يتحملها وحده بل كل الفريق وتعهد بان يعمل الجميع على  تعويض الخسارة بالحصول على الدوري الممتاز وحرص سالم على تهدئة الجماهير مطالباً  اياها بعدم تكرار الهتاف ضد مصعب لانه بشر والكل يخطئ وهذا حال كل لاعبي  العالم، وعقب حديث جمال سالم انقسمت الجماهير، فمنهم من واصل الهتاف ضد  مصعب عقب خروجه من الملعب ومنهم من طالبه بالتجويد في المباريات الاخرى كما  طالبت بعض الجماهير برهان تية مدرب الفريق بعدم اشراك مصعب مجدداً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرياضيون يشيعون سيد سليم لمثواه الأخير ويعددون مآثره



  
شيّع  الآلاف من الرياضيين الخبير الكروي سيد سليم المدرب الأسبق للمريخ لمثواه  الأخير صباح أمس بمقابر مدني حيث توافد المعزيون من الخرطوم ومدن السودان  المختلفة للمشاركة في التشييع وتقديم واجب العزاء في الفقد الجلل حيث كان  من بين المعزيين السيد جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وعدد من  أعضاء مجلس الإدارة، بالإضافة إلى قادة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ومنسوبي  أندية الدرجة الممتازة, ووصف محمد الياس محجوب رئيس مجلس الشورى المريخي  سيد سليم بالمدرب الخبير والرجل النقي الذي قاد المريخ لأول بطولة خارجية  محمولة جواً عندما توج الأحمر في عهده ببطولة سيكافا وترحم الجميع على  الفقيد وتمنوا من المولى عز وجل ان يتقبله قبولاً حسناً مع الصديقين  والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسامة عطا المنان: سيد سليم فقد للكرة الأفريقية    

أرسل الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان أمين خزينة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعازيه الحارة لأسرة نادي المريخ وللرياضيين قاطبة في وفاة الخبير سيد سليم مبيناً أن الراحل كان من أعظم خبراء التدريب الذين مروا على الكرة السودانية مشيراً إلى أنه أثرى الساحة العربية والأفريقية والسودانية بفكره التدريبي العالي مفيداً بأنه قدم الكثير لهذا الوطن عبر المنتخب لاعباً ومدرباً ومستشاراً لافتاً إلى أن سيد سليم يعتبر فقد للكرة الأفريقية بصفة عامة وليس السودانية وحدها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي
عمر الجندي
وداعاً سيد سليم.. سيد الكأسات المحمولة جواً    

*بالأمس نعى الناعي الرحيل المر للخبير سيد سليم أحد أعظم من أنجبتهم حواء مدني السودانية.

*طاف بذكرانا على الفور السعادة التي غمرتنا بفضل المولى عز وجل ومن بعده سيد سليم عام 86 ومطار الخرطوم يموج ويهيج ويفور ويدور وتكاد الجماهير ان تحمل طائر المريخ الميمون وهو يعود بأول كأس محمول جواً.

*ما أجمل ان نتذكر المرء بالأشياء الجميلة الخالدة في القلوب .

*رحل سيد سليم الكتاب المفتوح خبير الخبراء الموسوعة المرجع المربي الاستاذ المحبوب.

*رحل سيد سليم.. سيد أول الكأسات المحمولة جوا.

*ماذا نصنع والقضاء نازل والموت حكم شامل..واذا لم نلذ بالصبر فقد اعترضنا على مالك الأمر.. ونوائب الدهر لا تدفع الا بعزائم الصبر.

*اللهم أسكنه داراً خيراً من داره.. وأجعل الفردوس الأعلى مقره وسكنه.. انك ولي ذلك والقادر عليه..وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

صدى ثان  

*جدية وحماس  وحضور متواصل لاعضاء مجلس الادارة في تمارين المريخ الاخيرة ورفع روحهم المعنوية.

*بجانب التفاف الجمهور ومؤازرتهم هو الخطوة الاولى للتفوق على هلال كادوقلي في أرضه ووسط جمهوره.

*يجب ان لا تلهينا أيام العيد عن مواصلة التمارين .

*وفي نفس الوقت عدم حرمان اللاعبين من التواجد مع ذويهم في اليوم الاول.. ولفترة محدودة .

*مع ضرورة التشدد في الزمن الممنوح للاعبين من واقع ان أمامهم مباراة تعتبر مهمة جداً.

*الفوز يمنحنا دافعا أكبر ويقلص الفارق ويضيق الخناق على الهلال.

*أدرك بأن الهلال الذي خسر من النيل شندي سيتجرع العديد من الخسائر في الدورة الثانية.. وخاصة في مباريات الولايات.

*لذلك على لاعبي المريخ استشعار المسئولية تجاه فريقهم في المقام الاول.

*والسعي للفوز في كل مباريات الدورة الثانية من الممتاز بعد ان وفر لهم المجلس معظم مستلزماتهم.

*والشعب الأحمر الوفي المخلص سيكون متواجداً معهم في استادهم وبالولايات رافعاً شعار لن ندعك تسير وحدك يا زعيم.

*والكرة الآن في ملعب اللاعبين.

*انتم الأفضل والأقوى والأجدر والأعلى كعباً والأكثر انجازاً.

*الكل يهابونكم ويعملون لكم الف حساب.

*لا تلتفوا للوراء.. المستقبل أمامكم وبقوة عزيمتكم تحققون المراد.

 آخر الأصداء

*ولا زال هنالك بعض الهمس بامكانية العدول عن عقوبة الثنائي في حال الاعتذار.

*لا أدري السر في بعض الكتابات التي تدعو الى التراجع وعدم تطبيق العقوبات.

*انهم يكرسون للفوضى.

*نحن لسنا مع التشفي..ولكن لسيادة روح القانون بتفعيل اللوائح.

*ما فعله الثنائي خروج كبير عن النص.

*ولابد من استخدام سياسة البتر ليكون عظة وعبرة للآخرين حتى لا يتكرر الحدث.

*أما في حالة التراخي فستجدون الف علاء الدين..ومليون بكري المدينة.

*لنجعل العقوبة بمثابة عظة وعبرة لمن لا يعتبر.

*ولنجعل صغار اللاعبين في حالة استحضار العقوبة متى ما حاول أحدهم تكرار جريرة الثنائي.

*لماذا تكون هنالك دائما أصوات نشاز عند قول الحقيقة .

*نتمنى ان تختفي ظاهرة صحوبية اللاعبين والدفاع عنهم بالحق والباطل.

*وان يكون همنا الأول والأخير المصلحة العامة للمريخ الكيان..لا للأفراد واللاعبين .

*ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
رحم الله الكوتش سيد سليم

â–، اللهمّ أبدل عبدك (سيّد سليم) داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر، ومن عذاب النّار، اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله، اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً، وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً، اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته.

â–، فجع الوسط الرياضي عامة والقبيلة الحمراء خاصة فجر الأمس برحيل واحد من أفذاذ الكرة السودانية الذي دون إسمه بأحرف من نور في شتى المجالات الكروية سواء كلاعب أو مدرب أو حتى خبير فني ومحلل عبر القنوات الرياضية والمحطات الاذاعية.

â–، بحكم جيلنا لم نتابع الراحل (سيّد سليم) كلاعب ولكن تاريخه الطويل ومشواره المرصّع بنجوم الإنجازات تجبرك على قراءة مسيرته الكروية الثرّة كلاعب والمميزة كمدرّب تقلّد تدريب معشوقه الأول (المريخ) ونال معه أميز الإنجازات.

â–، ولد سيّد سليم في العام 1937 بمدينة ود مدني منبع الجمال وأرض الفنون والمواهب التي قدمت العديد من الأسماء المميزة في شتى المجالات.

â–، بزغ نجم الراحل سيّد سليم بحواري ود مدني وسطعت شمس مهارته في ساحات المدارس الإبتدائية والمتوسطة (الوسطى) وقتها حيث إنتقل لفريق الهاشماب الأمدرماني وزامل وقتها كل من منصور رمضان وبشير عبد الباقي.

â–، إنتقل الراحل سيّد سليم للدراسة بمدرسة الخرطوم الثانوية ووقتها وقّع لفريق النيل ود مدني في العام 1954 واحد من أفضل فرق السودان وقتها وأميزها قادماُ من فريق الهاشماب.

â–، تألّق الراحل سيّد سليم مع الهاشماب وبعدها النيل دفع عدد من الأندية حينها للحصول على توقيعه وجرت معركة حامية الوطيس بين المريخ والهلال تحديداً لكسب نجم ود مدني.

â–، حيث أوفد الهلال سكرتيره يومها عبد الله رابح برفقة عدد من الأقطاب ولكن الراحل رفض جميع العروض والاغراءات وفضّل الإنتقال للمريخ أو (الشرف المريخي) كما وصفه وكان ذلك في العام 1955.

â–، عقب توقيعه بكشوفات المريخ كانت أولى مشاركاته أمام الهلال وحقق فيها الفريق الفوز بخماسية أحرز منها الوافد الجديد لصفوف الأحمر الوهاج سيد سليم (هدفين).

â–، في حوار صحفي سئل الراحل سيّد سليم عن أجمل مبارياته الداخلية فذكر مباراة دورية في ختام المنافسة المحلية أمام الهلال إنتهت بفوز المريخ 3/2 أحرز منها الراحل هدفين أيضاً.

â–، لم يقتصر توهج الراحل مع المريخ فحسب بل امتد للمنتخب الوطني عندما تم اختياره من قبل المجري (هالا) المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني وقتها عقب قضاء الراحل لأول موسم مع المريخ.

â–، وسافر مع المنتخب الوطني في رحلة شملت دول روسيا والهند ويوغسلافيا والصين زادت من صقل موهبته ودعمت جانبه المعنوي كلاعب خلال مشواره الكروي.

â–، عقب إنتهاء مشوار الراحل كلاعب مع المريخ عاد مجدداً لناديه القديم (النيل ود مدني) ولكنه لم يستمر طويلاً بعد أن تعرّض للإصابة بالكسر فقرر الإعتزال واتجه للتدريب.

â–، نال شهادة الكورس الإبتدائي عام (1968) وشهادة الرخصة (سي) عام (1970) وشهادة مدرب المدربين من موريشوس عام (1984)، وكورس الفوتور وشهادة التدريب (A) من الخرطوم عام 1997 وكورس الإدارة العامة بمصر عام (2000).

â–، إنجازات الراحل كمدرب مع المريخ مدونة بأحرف من ذهب لأنه يعتبر أول مدير فني (أجنبي أو وطني) يأتي بكأس محمول جواً عندما عاد ببطولة (سيكافا) عام (1986) وتلك المحصّلة لم تأت من فراغ بل كانت نتيجة لعمل مضني ومجهود مرهق وعين فاحصة لا تخطئ المواهب.

â–، صحيح أن بطولة مانديلا عام (1989) دونت تحت إسمي الألماني رودر ومساعده الوطني مازدا ولكن الفريق المذكور كان كنتاج طبيعي لعمل سابق للراحل سيّد سليم خصوصاً عندما قرر تصعيد كل من عبد السلام حميد وعيسى صباح الخير والراحل صديق العمدة.

â–، قال الراحل سيّد سليم (المريخ هو العشق الذي نما في اواصل الجسد وتشعب في الروح وتمدد في اقصى مناطق القلب لذلك نحن سنظل ندين لهذا الكيان بالكثير والكثير).

â–، ألا رحم الله الكوتش سيّد سليم وأسكنه فسيح جناته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
تواطؤ الاتحاد الأزرق    

*    لا اعتقد ان هناك مريخابي يثق في هذا الاتحاد و لجانه الزرقاء خاصة لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة التي يقودها الهلالابي مجدي شمس الدين و لجنة الحكام المركزية التي يقودها الهلالابي صلاح احمد صالح.

* تضرر المريخ كثيرا من سمكرة مجدي و منذ ان وطأت اقدامه مباني الاتحاد و تعرض المريخ لظلم فادح منذ ان صمتت صافرة صلاح احمد صالح عن ركلة جزاء في مباراة قمة فأسس  لقانون الحكام السري بعدم احتساب ركلة جزاء للمريخ.

*    ما فعله مجدي شمس الدين و لجنته الزرقاء في قضيتى الوك اكينج و شيبوب يستحق ان ينسحب المريخ من اي منافسة ينظمها هذا الاتحاد الأزرق المتواطئ.

* أخطأ مجدي و لجنته الزرقاء في التعامل مع قضية الوك اكينج بخلق موازنة مفتعله و وهمية و وضعها في كفة مع قضية شيبوب لاختلاف القضيتين في الحيثيات.

*    اصدر نادي المريخ عقوبة على لاعبه شرف الدين شبوب بالايقاف لمدة ثلاث سنوات و رفع العقوبة للاتحاد بتاريخ 30 ديسمبر 2015 لتدون في كرت اللاعب عملا بنص المادة 90 .

*    يعلم مجدي و لجنته الزرقاء ان العقوبة سارية و واجبة النفاذ ما لم تلغى او تعدل بواسطة جهة مختصة و هذا لم يحدث و لم يمثل اللاعب امام اللجنة ليدافع عن نفسه حتى يتم الإلغاء او تخفيض العقوبة. 

*    الاتحاد الأزرق لم يدون العقوبة بكرت اللاعب و لم يرسل بطاقته الدولية و بذلك ساعد نادي شبيبة القيروان (التونسي ) في ان يخاطب الفيفا و يستخرج بطاقة مؤقتة للاعب.

*    موقف غريب جدا من الاتحاد بمساعدة نادي شبيبة القيروان التونسي الذي يتبع لاتحاد تونس على حساب نادي المريخ السوداني الذي يتبع للاتحاد السوداني.

*    عن نفسي لا اثق في الاتحاد و لجانه الزرقاء التي تضم غلاة المتعصبين الزرق و الذين يخدمون المدعوم المدلل و يكسرون رقبة القانون من اجل ارضاءه حتى و ان استدعى الامر تطويع القانون و سمكرة اللوائح مثلما تفعل لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة الزرقاء التى يترأسها ابن الهلال البار مجدي شمس الدين.

*    عقوبة اللاعب شيبوب سارية و واجبة النفاذ بنص القانون و لا مجال لتسويف القضية او مجاملة المدعوم نادي الفايتمينات الالمانية فهل يستطيع هذا الاتحاد الازرق ان يخدع جماهير المريخ و يتحايل على القانون في الاعتراض الذي تقدم به المريخ طاعنا في مشاركة شيبوب في القمة.

*    سيعتمد هذا الاتحاد المتواطئ علي عامل الزمن و في الغالب لن يصدر قرارا في مقبل الايام و لكن لن استغرب اذا سارع و وضع القضية مرة أخرى و اصدر قرار موازنات جديد يساعد به المدعوم.

*    ما يحدث من تسويف و مماطلة للقضايا التى يكون طرفها المريخ داخل اروقة الاتحاد يجعل جمهور المريخ في حالة غليان لأن القانون واضح و اللوائح لا تحتاج لكثير عناء حتى يتم تطبيقها بطريقة عادلة.

* للمريخ قضية مكتملة الاركان و على الاعلام و الجمهور ان يسأل هذا الاتحاد المتواطئ و قادته عن لماذا لم يوم تدوين عقوبة شيبوب على كرت اللاعب و لماذا يتأخر الاتحاد الازرق في حسم شكوى المريخ في عدم قانونية مشاركة شيبوب الموقوف في القمة و من المستفيد .

*    على مجلس المريخ ان لا يهادن و لا يصالح هذا الاتحاد الازرق لأن النوايا مكشوفة و معروفة و اذا اراد هذا الاتحاد الخير للمريخ لما تقاعس عن تدوين عقوبة شيبوب على كرت اللاعب و لما تأخر في حسم شكوى مضمونة.

*    كيف لاتحاد ان لا يناصر نادي يتبع له ضد تغول نادي اجنبي و لا يحمي حقوق ناديه على حساب نادي خارجي هل اصبحت تونس ولاية سودانية يا قادة الاتحاد.

* ليعلم هلالاب الاتحاد ان قضية شيبوب لن تنفع فيها الموازنة و لن يجدي التسويف و حق المريخ لن يضيع بسبب رؤية بعض المتعصبين العرجاء بعد ان تأكد لجمهور المريخ ان هناك مشجعين متعصبين داخل اروقة الاتحاد .

*    المريخ و جمهوره لا يرغب في اكثر من العدل و تطبيق القانون و اعطاء كل ذي حق حقه و لا اكثر من ذلك فقد تضرر المريخ كثيرا بسبب القرارت الظالمة و الموازنات التي تعتمد على الارضاءات.

* لن يسكت أهل المريخ علي ما يحاك في الظلام و لن يسمحوا بمثل هذا العبث في القوانين و اللوائح و لمن يريد الخير للكرة السودانية في الاتحاد ان يخلع ثوبه الازرق قبل ان يدلف ابواب الاتحاد و يمثل دور الثعلب المكار.

* سؤال برئ : لاعب تم ايقافه و العقوبة سارية و واجبة النفاذ و شارك في مباراة قبل ان تلغى العقوبة او تخفض فهل تكون مشاركته قانونية يا هلالاب الاتحاد الأزرق.

*

----------


## الكردفانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جمال سالم يتحدث مع الجماهير ويطالبها بعدم الهتاف ضد مصعب




  
عقب  نهاية التجربة الودية ذهب جمال سالم الى الجماهير التي كانت غاضبة على  مصعب عمر بسبب الاخطاء التي ارتكبها في لقاء القمة الأخير وأدت لخسارة  الأحمر وتحدث جمال سالم مع الجماهير باللغة العربية حيث طالبهم بعدم الهتاف  ضد لاعب بعينه وقال اي لاعب كرة يخطي فنحن بشر وكرة القدم مبنية على  الاخطاء وعليكم ان لا تقسوا على مصعب لمجرد خطأ ارتكبته، فمن قبل حقق لكم  العديد من الانتصارات وتقبلت بعض الجماهير كلام جمال سالم فيما لم يتقبل  البعض الآخر حيث قالت الفئة الغاضبة على مصعب أن اللاعب ظل يكرر نفس  الاخطاء دون ان يعمل على معالجتها، ووجد جمال صعوبة في توصيل رسالته  للجماهير خاصة وانه وجد صعوبة في التعبير باللغة العربية وقال انهم شركاء  في الخسارة ومصعب لا يتحملها وحده بل كل الفريق وتعهد بان يعمل الجميع على  تعويض الخسارة بالحصول على الدوري الممتاز وحرص سالم على تهدئة الجماهير مطالباً  اياها بعدم تكرار الهتاف ضد مصعب لانه بشر والكل يخطئ وهذا حال كل لاعبي  العالم، وعقب حديث جمال سالم انقسمت الجماهير، فمنهم من واصل الهتاف ضد  مصعب عقب خروجه من الملعب ومنهم من طالبه بالتجويد في المباريات الاخرى كما  طالبت بعض الجماهير برهان تية مدرب الفريق بعدم اشراك مصعب مجدداً.



مصعب عمر 
علي جعفر
مكانهم الطبيعي خارج كشف المريخ
                        	*

----------

